# Live edge walnut breakfast bar



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a walnut slab in the garage, once it was planed and sanded the features turned out nicer than I hoped. The woman of the house likes it a lot, which is good for me.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh yeah that's really nice. I love it.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a thing of beauty. :thumbsup:
The only down side is that it makes the counter top on the other side look shoddy.:laughing:


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

that looks good! what finish did you use?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't think it looks shoddy. I think it looks very nice. Has that rustic modern look. 
Nice work.


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Pure class mate. Love it, you just can't beat walnut.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I don't think it looks shoddy. I think it looks very nice. Has that rustic modern look.
> Nice work.


To clarify, I think that the walnut looks fantastic. I was just pointing out that it outshines the laminate counter tops on the other side of the breakfast bar.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> To clarify, I think that the walnut looks fantastic. I was just pointing out that it outshines the laminate counter tops on the other side of the breakfast bar.:thumbsup:


Ok. I can understand your point.....but!!!!!
That's a better wording than shoddy.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> To clarify, I think that the walnut looks fantastic. I was just pointing out that it outshines the laminate counter tops on the other side of the breakfast bar.:thumbsup:


F.y.i. I have plans to replace the countertops with a butchers block wood top but I haven't had the time as of yet. I'll be sure to post a pic when they are done. I've got many projects planned.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I don't think it looks shoddy. I think it looks very nice. Has that rustic modern look.
> Nice work.


Thanks for your feedback. Much appreciated


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jarrett 824 said:


> F.y.i. I have plans to replace the countertops with a butchers block wood top but I haven't had the time as of yet. I'll be sure to post a pic when they are done. I've got many projects planned.


I know the feeling. The few things that I've made around the house make the rest of our furniture look like . I guess it will keep me busy for quite some time this way!

I don't mean to badmouth the counter tops in your house. It is just that your new breakfast bar is hand made and has so much character. In comparison, well, there is no comparison. Keep it up!


----------



## t.g. walrus (Oct 14, 2012)

very cool, I wish I had room in my house for that.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

chsdiyer said:


> that looks good! what finish did you use?


The finish is waterborne polycrylic (satin) applied with an airless sprayer. 








I really like the sheen of the satin but I am still trying different products, I would appreciate suggestions from anyone who may have a finish preference that would be durable and bring out the beauty of the wood. I find the most perfection in the imperfections. Thanks


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice, can that polycrylic be put on with a brush as well or foam brush?


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

I like how you retain its natural glamour. Stunning! 






__________________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

While I'll agree the new breakfast bar makes the countertops pale in comparison, I of all people understand you gotta take it one thing at a time. Great job on the bar, the finish and the wood are amazing. Can't wait to see more work done.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

harvest said:


> Very nice, can that polycrylic be put on with a brush as well or foam brush?


Yes it can be applied with a brush, the only complaint I have with the polycrylic is that because its water based, the first coat raises the grain. But after I gave it a good sand the 2nd & 3rd coat went on nice. Also it dries VERY fast so I would recommend trying it out on a scrap piece first.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

MagGeorge said:


> I like how you retain its natural glamour. Stunning!
> 
> __________________________________________
> 
> www.sawblade.com


Thanks a lot for the compliment. Thats my favorite thing about it.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

dbales said:


> While I'll agree the new breakfast bar makes the countertops pale in comparison, I of all people understand you gotta take it one thing at a time. Great job on the bar, the finish and the wood are amazing. Can't wait to see more work done.


Thanks! I'll be sure to post the next projects.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

A thing of beauty!

Bret


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's awesome!!!! What a great use of that wood. I wish houses these days had more character that projects like this provide. You've nailed it!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Love the walnut. I'm a big fan of it and use it for tables, w/ live edge.
On the polycrylic I spray it and yes it raises grain. Any waterbased poly does. I love w/b poly and use them generally over a epoxy base coat, but walnut is a hard tough wood.
A word of caution, is polycrylic really doesn't cure out for weeks, and if you put a wet glass on it for any length of time it will leave a blue ring. Don't touch it, just wipe it down with water and wait. It will go away after many hours. Maybe after it cures, and if this still happens, you can wax it. Car wax works and is a hard finish.

Maybe a walnut butcher block countertop would be a perfect match, eh?


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Jarrett 824 said:


> The finish is waterborne polycrylic (satin) applied with an airless sprayer.
> 
> View attachment 55409
> 
> I would appreciate suggestions from anyone who may have a finish preference that would be durable and bring out the beauty of the wood.


The only thing i've done with walnut was a counter top for my vanity. I was on a waterlox kick so i used it on there. It's hard to really get the picture of how it looks in this picture but I think it came out well. Waterlox does have a bit of yellowish tint to it, so if you try it, i'd suggest testing it for sure on scrap. I'll try to get you a better photo.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

chsdiyer said:


> The only thing i've done with walnut was a counter top for my vanity. I was on a waterlox kick so i used it on there. It's hard to really get the picture of how it looks in this picture but I think it came out well. Waterlox does have a bit of yellowish tint to it, so if you try it, i'd suggest testing it for sure on scrap. I'll try to get you a better photo.


I really like that vanity top. How did you fasten the wood together on that? What type of glue did you use? How is the surface holding up? Hope you don't mind the questions but this is something I'm very interested in. Thanks!


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

Da Aardvark said:


> Love the walnut. I'm a big fan of it and use it for tables, w/ live edge.
> On the polycrylic I spray it and yes it raises grain. Any waterbased poly does. I love w/b poly and use them generally over a epoxy base coat, but walnut is a hard tough wood.
> A word of caution, is polycrylic really doesn't cure out for weeks, and if you put a wet glass on it for any length of time it will leave a blue ring. Don't touch it, just wipe it down with water and wait. It will go away after many hours. Maybe after it cures, and if this still happens, you can wax it. Car wax works and is a hard finish.
> 
> Maybe a walnut butcher block countertop would be a perfect match, eh?


I agree the countertop will look great with a butcher block. I'm going to start saving particular pieces of walnut until I have enough to to that. Also, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

ACP said:


> That's awesome!!!! What a great use of that wood. I wish houses these days had more character that projects like this provide. You've nailed it!


Thank you!


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> A thing of beauty!
> 
> Bret


I looked at your pics, VERY impressive to say the least. I really like your style.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Jarrett 824 said:


> I really like that vanity top. How did you fasten the wood together on that? What type of glue did you use? How is the surface holding up? Hope you don't mind the questions but this is something I'm very interested in. Thanks!


Thanks. I just used Titebond III and glued three pieces together (roughly 8" wide ea). From what i read around here i figured that would be strong enough. It's holding up well so far. For a while I was a little paranoid about letting water sit on it, which drove my wife nuts since she likes to wash her face a lot (getting more water on the counter than her face I think), but I figured waterlox is supposed to keep a good seal and protect from water so I've loosened up. My wife likes it enough to want the kitchen countertops to be made the same way. Don't mind questions at all, i'll answer the best I can, but i'm not expert


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if this link will work, but the forum says the pdf is too large to attach. https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...VhtRnW&sig=AHIEtbT7J9PwZbJqObcUWt614LEm0Q-w8w

Thought you might enjoy reading that.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

looks amazing! nice job!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It is a beautiful addition to your kitchen area. :thumbsup:

My personal favorite finish for any surface that will see heavy use is exterior spar varnish. Just because it is designed to be used outdoors, doesn't mean that is all its good for. Plus the added ability to withstand spills and clean up using household cleaners makes it perfect for things like kitchen counter tops. Over fifteen years ago I made a small butcher block top for a cabinet we use between our stove and fridge. I made it from construction grade 2x2's and finished it with exterior spar varnish. It still looks good after all the abuse its taken.


----------



## Jarrett 824 (Nov 9, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> It is a beautiful addition to your kitchen area. :thumbsup:
> 
> My personal favorite finish for any surface that will see heavy use is exterior spar varnish. Just because it is designed to be used outdoors, doesn't mean that is all its good for. Plus the added ability to withstand spills and clean up using household cleaners makes it perfect for things like kitchen counter tops. Over fifteen years ago I made a small butcher block top for a cabinet we use between our stove and fridge. I made it from construction grade 2x2's and finished it with exterior spar varnish. It still looks good after all the abuse its taken.


Thanks for the feedback. I used spar on my first coffee table, and I agree with you. It's holding up well and it allows for slight movement of the wood. I eat on the table just about daily and so far so good. Thanks again


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man I love that coffee table too.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Man I love that coffee table too.


+1...... it also has a built in candy dish.


----------

